# Suggestions for expat/travel insurance meeting german standards



## Melissa58275 (Apr 14, 2014)

Well my plans are firming up and Mailing down the last details. In jan I will be heading to the Rhineland palatinate for a period of 6 or more months, with some extensive travel planned to France and Spain.

During my last visit, in aug, I went to the auslamderbehorde and established that I unlikely to encounter any difficulties getting an extended visitor visa provided finances and health insurance ate up to snuff. Finances are on target and I'm starting to tackle the insurance issue. Hoping for a bit of help from those who have been there, doe that . 

My initial thought had been to get a global policy which would cover me whether I was temporarily on Spain, France or on Germany. But it appears that since I likely to be back on the US after 5 to 6 months I will need a policy that meets the obamacare standards ( and the global policies I found don't ) . So I thought of getting travel health insurance on top of my IS obamacare policy. But I do not know if this will meet the standards necessary for Germany to giver an extended visa. 

Can anyone suggest some companies to check with? Anyone know what specifically is needed to pass the visa bar or where I can find out? 

Thanks


----------

